# Blu-ray to Multiple DVDs?



## TeRRoR.KhAoZ (May 29, 2007)

Is it possible to split a Blu-Ray movie file and burn it to multiple DVDs to watch it in a DVD player? Just asking out of curiosity.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It'd be a LOT of DVDs if you could do it.


----------

